# What kind of pet should we get next?? (something that can live in a 20gal tank)



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

I have 5 rats (3 girls and two boys) and a bunny. My husband said since we have the empty 20gal tank I can get another pet after new years..but im not sure what! (NOT FISH thoe) a lizard of sorts? a frog? a gerbil ? a hamster ? 

What would you suggest? : ) Im very experienced with animals, so im open to options! I prefer something that is happy without a friend.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would very highly suggest a beginner snake like a corn snake! They do not get large and most can comfortably live in a 20 gallon their entire adult lives. I adopted one this year and I am by no means a snake person. She was won my heart and is such a fascinating creature to own.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If it's long and has a lot of floor space (not high) you could house a leopard gecko or an african fat tailed gecko in it. They are really interesting little guys. 
I agree with cagedbirdsinging, a corn snake would be perfect too!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Mice, gerbils or a snake.  My first snake was a Western Hognose. They are wonderful. Small snake, but a huge personality.Mice and gerbils cannot live alone so you must get at least two gerbils or three mouse does.


----------



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys : D i think we are going to go with a leopard gecko!! Im SO EXCITED!!! : ) hehe


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

You should get some female mice


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, I've had 3 leopard geckos before! They are absolutely adorable, with their chubby tails! 
I've had 2 corn snakes too, and they make great pets! Very calm and docile - moreso than the geckos! Leopard geckos are sneaky. ;D


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Leopard geckos are great. Mine used to love for me to rub her back. She would arch her back like a cat.


----------

